# redundant ring



## ovimb2006

am  nevoie de o traducere pt acest termen "redundant ring"va rog daca cineva ma poate  ajuta  astept raspunsurile voastre,va multumesc


----------



## Reef Archer

Salut, Ovi

E necesar să oferi contextul în care ai întâlnit sintagma respectivă.
Îmi închipui că e vorba de inel redundant de fibră optică; totuși, trebuie să precizezi propoziția sau fraza.

Redundant ring


----------



## farscape

_Redundant ring_ este un termen din topologia reţelelor Etehernet  (cablu coaxial/torsadat sau fibră optică) şi se referă la modul de  conectare (cu redundanţă) al comutatoarelor Ethernet în aşa fel încât să  se evite singularităţile.

Pentru mai multe detalii, citeşte aici.

Later,

.


----------



## ovimb2006

va multumesc mult pt ajutor, trebuie sa traduc un manual de utilizare al SCADA si nu sunt familiarizata cu totii termenii adica am gasit explicatia lor in engleza, sa zicem ca am inteles cat decat cu ce s-ar manca dar mie imi trebuie un sinonim in romana nu parafrazari pt ca ma pierd in detalii;din pacate exact asa ceva nu reusesc sa gasesc in nici un dictionar nici online;am mai gasit cate ceva pe google dar tot in engleza.
Contextul este urmatorul:
1)The *ring topology* ensures high network fault tolerance because the switches used are able to reconfigure itself automatically in a few milliseconds in case of a fault occurred anywhere on the network: this masks a single fault and does not affect the network

2)The following figure illustrates geographically the various types of network used in the system.
 The *redundant ring,* fiber optics, which is the WWTP Ethernet network is shown with green color; each PLC Profibus DP chain are shown in violet; the Modbus RTU serial connections are colored blue.


----------



## ovimb2006

ps,m-ati ajutat fff mult ms


----------



## Reef Archer

1. *Topologia inelară*, spre deosebire de topologia stea (Star Topology) sau topologia stea-inel.

2. *Inelul redundant* sau O-Ring


----------



## ovimb2006

inca odata multumesc si daca va pricepeti la porcaria asta de SCADA sau ati gasit pe undeva ceva de genul as mai avea nevoie da traducere pt :

_* We can identify three different levels in the software architecture:*__* *__*·         Communication Driver level*__*·         Business Logic level*_


----------



## Reef Archer

*Putem identifica trei niveluri (sau, „componente”) în arhitectura ansamblului de programe: nivelul communication driver* și componenta de logică (business logic).*

Sursa: În comparație cu arhitecturile software 2-tier, arhitecturile software 3-tier au un nivel adițional de logică (al 3-lea nivel numit _business logic level_).  Acest al 3-lea nivel (numit și _nivelul middle tier_) este localizat între nivelul de interfață grafică și nivelul de gestiune al datelor. La acest nivel se execută logica aplicației.

Aș sugera folosirea unora dintre termeni în engleză, dat fiind faptul că nu găsesc echivalente exacte. Probabil nici nu există în limba română.
O traducere forțată cred că nu ar fi o soluție bună.


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:


> 1. *Topologia inelară*, spre deosebire de topologia stea (Star Topology) sau topologia stea-inel.
> 
> 2. *Inelul redundant* sau O-Ring



1. Topologia inelară de reţea nu e acelaşi lucru cu configuraţia "redundant ring" despre care întreabă *ovimb2006*.
2. o-ring în accepţiunea generală este o garnitură (de etanşare) cu secţiune circulară.

3. *Business Logic* e un termen de sine stătător şi trebuie folosit/tradus ca atare (reguli şi algoritmi folosiţi în activitatea productivă a unei firme). Sugestia lui RA este foarte nimerită, foloseşte termenii ca atare din engleză.

Later,

.


----------



## ovimb2006

va multumesc foarte mult, mi-ati fost de mare ajutor


----------



## ovimb2006

hello, din nou  va rog spuneti-mi si mie cum se traduce  *control loop* in contextul urmator:

When an alarm is raised by an automatic control ring locally implemented by a PLC, the operator will be able to take temporary corrective action *by remotely modifying the parameters of the control loop modifying level set-points*
va multumesc


----------



## Reef Archer

*Reglaj*, pur și simplu.
Potrivit dicționarului tehnic pe care-l am la îndemână:

closed-*loop control* - reglaj (în circuit închis), comandă continuă cu buclă de reacţie 
feedback* control loop* - buclă/circuit de comandă cu reacţie 
linear single-*loop control* system - sistem de reglare liniar cu buclă mică
non-closed *loop control* - reglare în buclă deschisă
one-*loop control* system - sistem de reglare cu o buclă/cu buclă unică
open-*loop control* - comandă/ reglare în buclă deschisă

Deschide, însă, te rog, un subiect nou pentru fiecare nouă problemă. Vezi regulile.


----------



## ovimb2006

in regula,mersi mult pt ajutor si scuze pt off-topic nu se va repeta
multam inca o data


----------



## Reef Archer

Minunat 
Să fie de folos


----------



## farscape

> *by remotely modifying the parameters of the control loop modifying level set-points*



Presupunând că avem tot textul și nu lipsesc nici un by și/sau the (mă dreanjează al doilea modifying care e redundant), atunci fraza s-ar traduce cam așa:

... prin modificarea de la distanță a (parametrilor) valorilor/nivelelor prestabilite/programate pentru variabilele de control ale buclei (închise) de control.


Later,


.


----------



## ovimb2006

mersi mult pentru ajutor


----------

